# Good quaility silicone for shower tray



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm planning to remove the existing silicone around the shower tray and have a few Silicone products in mind to use but would appreciate any suggestions or advice. I'm looking for a product that will seal well and be mould resistant and hopefully last a few years.
These are the products that seem to be the most recommended:

Everbuild Forever white - seems to get good reviews and claims to stay white 
Everbuild Plumbers Gold - also has received good reviews and even says that it can be applied to wet surfaces

Dow Corning 785+ - recommended on a few forums by plumbers, product states that it's *water resistant*

Mapei Silicone Sealant - also recommended by a few plumbers on various forums but this product states that it's *waterproof*.

I'm considering the Mapei but if anyone has any other product suggestions or advice I'm all eyes 

TIA


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Mapei sounds the better product out of those two


----------



## Dave72 (Jun 13, 2016)

A good plumbers' merchant will be able to advise you on the best products and they're usually cheaper than B&Q, etc.


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

Have a look at Tec7. I used to be a plumber and this stuff was by far the best to use if ever replacing any silicone. Can be trickier to use than normal silicone but take your time and use a wet finger to smooth it off.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Mapei was what was usually specified on most of the housing projects i've done.

Do yourself a favour and buy the correct tool for shaping the silicone bead. Too many people use the old wet finger trick and it ends up looking a mess.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

dow corning all the way for me...

sealed the shower a couple of years ago and still looks fresh and not a drop of mould anywhere (although good ventilation helps that)


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Definitely have a look at Tec7. It's fungal resistant and is actually sold as a silicon adhesive. It can be used under water too. Great stuff. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

I've gone with the forever white this time as I'm sick of them going mouldy, this promises to never go mouldy so only time will tell.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Make a very weak solution 20:1 of Milton and water, give a quick spray around the edge of your shower before you squeegee, and you'll never have any mould. I've been doing that for 15 years and the grout and sealant has always been immaculate. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## acake (Jan 16, 2012)

WHIZZER said:


> Mapei sounds the better product out of those two


went with mapei as well for my shower sealed around the bottom and up corners with no problems of yet .A good product


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Another vote for Mapei, used the coloured stuff in our bathroom to complement the tiles and its still looking good with not a trace of mould 5 years later.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Used forever white in our downstairs toilet along all the edges for a neat finish. 10 year guarantee it said on tube.turned off white in weeks


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

We've used many over the years, Many having to be removed after 12 months. Dow Corning been the worst to date, didn't show any mold but failed and became unstuck, their bathroom sealant is their only product I can't recommend.

Currently have BAL applied and after 14 months it's the only one so far to resist any mold growth and remain intact to all surfaces..


----------



## Vimpyro53 (May 4, 2016)

I'm just updating my bathroom and was told Adiseal was a good newcomer to the sealant scene!


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions all. I bought some Mapei as it was readily available and some No Nonsense Silicone remover. I forgot what a ballache it is to remove silicone! The silicone remover seems to be working for thinly applied silicone but I still need to scrape quite a bit. I should have bought the Unibond Silicone remover, looks like a decent product:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

yeah it is a nightmare, I think you might need to try cutting as much away as you can mate before using the remover stuff. 

I remember my one time trying the silicone eater stuff and I just ended up with a horrible mess, of partially coloured old silicone eater and still a ton of silicone on the wall.


----------

